

SpaceX plans 'grasshopper' vertical takeoff/land vehicle - ChuckMcM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/27/grasshopper_spacex/

======
ChuckMcM
This was a nice bit of sleuthing to get an insight into some of SpaceX's
plans. The described vehicle, 1 engine at 122,000 lbs thrust, F9 fuel tank,
sounds a bit under powered until you multiply the thrust by 6. Which is to say
if you operated it where there was 1/6th Earths gravity you could put down,
and return, some decent payload.

I'm thinking Moonshot here.

